# Fox Frenzy



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

FOX FRENZY 2019
January 12th
•fox only
•1-3 man teams
•50 dollars a team
•15 dollar big bobcat side pot
•no trapping
•no night hunting
•no dogs
•team members must stay together at all times
•no pooling of animals with other teams
•must obey all game and fish rules
•all animals taken must be tagged with grey or white tape around the nose and must have date/time, team number and number of animal taken. 
•no registration on Friday all entries must pay via PayPal, Venmo, mail or in person
•checkin on Saturday will be from 5:00-7:45pm near Fort Thomas Az, exact location will be given to those who enter
Teams entered 
1. Jacob Robbins/ Landon Robbins-BB side pot
2.Bobby Springfield/ James Pursley-BB side pot
3. Scott Francom/ Josh Ebert-BB side pot-payed
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

Those who want in pm me and I will give you the information necessary to get ahold of me and enter the event. Spread the word, fox hunting is fun and easy and the more teams we get the better the payout will be for the top 3.

Payouts will be 1st 60%, 2nd 30%, 3rd 10!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Scott Francom??? I thought he went away along with predatorhuntingforums. I guess not. Tell him I said he's a chump.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like alot of fun , but toooo faaar away for me . Keep us posted on results


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Got 8 teams signed up so far in the first day.

Ya I don't know Scott personally but I know he knows how kill predators, more then most. I'll make sure and tell him hi for you


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

az sheepdog said:


> Got 8 teams signed up so far in the first day.
> Ya I don't know Scott personally but I know he knows how kill predators, more then most. I'll make sure and tell him hi for you


 Yeah Scott is a really good predator hunter... I will give him that. Your definitely up against a fox killer. Rich Higgins was his mentor. Anyway if you want to be friends with Scott I wouldn't mention my name ????. He's probably a decent person in person but on the internet his mouth writes checks his ass can't cash. I only met him once and he got ill all of a sudden and have to leave... I only wanted to ask him a few trapping questions ????. O well.

Good Luck az sheepdog

Hey az sheepdog I am a decent person myself and I probably should say I am sorry for telling you to foff, hell I don't even remember why I said it. I might have not had my coffee yet ???? sorry az sheepdog please except my apology.


----------



## az sheepdog (Jun 13, 2015)

Apology excepted, no hard feelings.


----------

